# Stain before install hardwood floor?



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

My wife and I have about 1100 sq ft of 5" wide hickory flooring to install. I have been wracking my brain the best way to stain the dark color she wants and avoid any dry edge effects (Great room, long hallway, four rooms, and seven closets). Today my wife suggested we pre-stain the boards before installing them. Other than possibly being 'edgy' at the board seams, I am at a loss to say why not do it that way. 

Ergo, I need thoughts and comments.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

The only reason I could think NOT to stain prior to installation is that you're using 5" wide planks. Those might cup after prefinishing making installation more difficult. 
I've never applied a finish to a floor, and have only worked with prefinished... So take the above with a grain of salt.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Aren't you planning to sand the floor after installing?

Raw wood flooring is always sanded---then stained.

5" wide planks will be a challenge---some prying and beating in might be needed---


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> Aren't you planning to sand the floor after installing?
> 
> Raw wood flooring is always sanded---then stained.
> 
> 5" wide planks will be a challenge---some prying and beating in might be needed---


I was completely planning a typical installation, just spending a good deal of time planning how to approach the staining when she dropped this idea on me. I am not certain if current drying/milling would give close enough tolerances to get away with this. It also does not help she wants more rustic with a french country style, so having unsanded-not-quite-matching edges may appeal to her. 

Seeing if there was anyone who has tried it this way, or recalls how smooth the floors were regarding the board edges prior to sanding.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

The boards are not milled to such close tolerances that you can skip the sanding----

Prefinished hardwood has an eased edge to disguise the mismatched heights---(dirt groove on the old style )

Sanding is required---
Prestaining will not be successful---the surface will be scuffed and damaged by the installation process.


----------

